# How to fill in the work experience in EOI



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Seniors,

I have one question when filling the EOI. I got a 2-year deduction from ACS. Currently, when I fill in the work experience in EOI, I only filled in the work experience which was accepted by ACS.

1. Do I need to fill in all the work experience and mark the deducted experience as "not relevant"?

2. If I change now, will this affect my DOE? The point will remain the same if I make changes, still 70, just adding the non-claimable working experience.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have one question when filling the EOI. I got a 2-year deduction from ACS. Currently, when I fill in the work experience in EOI, I only filled in the work experience which was accepted by ACS.
> 
> ...


1. Include experience deducted by ACS as well and mark it as "non-relevant".

2. Should not change the DOE as addition/deletion of claims are not changing the points.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks very much for your prompt reply.



intruder_ said:


> 1. Include experience deducted by ACS as well and mark it as "non-relevant".
> 
> 2. Should not change the DOE as addition/deletion of claims are not changing the points.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

One more question, if I only fill in the experiences which are accepted by ACS, I mean not all the work experience. Is there any penalty for my future visa application?

I am expected to receive an invitation in the Dec round.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> One more question, if I only fill in the experiences which are accepted by ACS, I mean not all the work experience. Is there any penalty for my future visa application?
> 
> I am expected to receive an invitation in the Dec round.


Work experience listed in ACS results should be entered whether relevant or not. The common knowledge is that evidential documents for relevant skilled experience carry more weight but it's at the discretion of the CO to ask for them.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Work experience listed in ACS results should be entered whether relevant or not. The common knowledge is that evidential documents for relevant skilled experience carry more weight but it's at the discretion of the CO to ask for them.


Hi Intruder, you touched on this before in another thread for me, but what evidence do I have to supply for the two years which the ACS deduced? Just the same documents I supplied as part of the skills assessment process?

Thanks.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Hi Intruder, you touched on this before in another thread for me. But what evidence do I have to supply for the two years which the ACS, just the same documents I supplied as part of the skills assessment process?
> 
> Thanks.


You need to provide at much evidences you can to prove the points claimed against skilled experience. On addition to what was provided for ACS.Typically, Pay slips for the complete experience (one per quarter also work) Reference letter in format specified by DHA on company letterhead or SD, TAX returns, Wage summary reports (W2, FORM 16 or similar documents), Bank statements reflecting salary credits for the complete period of skilled employment. Any promotion or salary increment documents etc.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

How about the contract? Is necessary to provide?



intruder_ said:


> You need to provide at much evidences you can to prove the points claimed against skilled experience. On addition to what was provided for ACS.Typically, Pay slips for the complete experience (one per quarter also work) Reference letter in format specified by DHA on company letterhead or SD, TAX returns, Wage summary reports (W2, FORM 16 or similar documents), Bank statements reflecting salary credits for the complete period of skilled employment. Any promotion or salary increment documents etc.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> How about the contract? Is necessary to provide?


Of course if you have contracts, that only makes your case stronger. Honestly, there are no documents listed as necessary explicitly, few are listed as pointers, but the more and substantial evidence one provides the better for proving claims made in the application.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

OK. I see. Thanks very much for sharing the information.

Sorry, one more question. For the documents to prove the work experience, do they need to do the certified true copy? Such as reference letters, payslip, contracts, bank statements.

My understanding is that as long as it is colored scanned documents, then no need to do the certified true copy.



intruder_ said:


> Of course if you have contracts, that only makes your case stronger. Honestly, there are no documents listed as necessary explicitly, few are listed as pointers, but the more and substantial evidence one provides the better for proving claims made in the application.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> OK. I see. Thanks very much for sharing the information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You understanding about uploading color scans is correct.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> You need to provide at much evidences you can to prove the points claimed against skilled experience. On addition to what was provided for ACS.Typically, Pay slips for the complete experience (one per quarter also work) Reference letter in format specified by DHA on company letterhead or SD, TAX returns, Wage summary reports (W2, FORM 16 or similar documents), Bank statements reflecting salary credits for the complete period of skilled employment. Any promotion or salary increment documents etc.


Okay, what I have so far:


Undergraduate Qualification 1 - Certificate and Transcript
Job 1 - ACS Experience - Reference, First and Last Payslips, UK Tax Record
Job 2 - ACS Experience - Reference, First and Last Payslips (Industry Based PhD, I was paid by the University and Company Sponsor), UK Tax Record, Contract
Postgraduate Qualification 1 - Certificate and Letter from Supervisor
Postgraduate Qualification 2 - Certificate and Transcript
Job 3 - Claiming Points - Reference, All Payslips, Pay Rise, Australian Tax Record, Contract

Would it be likely for a CO investigate all three jobs with that evidence? 

The only item I am concerned about is Job 2. As it was an industry PhD, the majority of the wage came from a research grant fund via the university with the company paying a top-up wage. The reference is clear that I spent 40 hours/week at the company.
ACS have assessed it as experience required for the skills assessment, but perhaps DIBP may have a different opinion.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Okay, what I have so far:
> 
> 
> Undergraduate Qualification 1 - Certificate and Transcript
> ...





Y-ME369 said:


> Okay, what I have so far:
> 
> 
> Undergraduate Qualification 1 - Certificate and Transcript
> ...


Most COs verify evidence related to skilled employment in depth. In case Job 2 was part of the experience required to meet suitability criteria and was deducted, minimal evidences should work and DIBP will agree to SKILLS assessment for the same.

Rest of the documents look fine, you have liberty to keep adding as an when you feel something can be added after lodging the VISA 

All the best


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Most COs verify evidence related to skilled employment in depth. In case Job 2 was part of the experience required to meet suitability criteria and was deducted, minimal evidences should work and DIBP will agree to SKILLS assessment for the same.
> 
> Rest of the documents look fine, you have liberty to keep adding as an when you feel something can be added after lodging the VISA
> 
> All the best


Thanks Intruder. If I get an invite next week I'll keep you posted to how the application goes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ash-forum (Feb 22, 2019)

*Query regarding employment details*

Hi friends,

I have recently received my outcome from EA as Production/Plant Engineer.

I am now proceeding towards EOI submission. During last 10 years i have handled various roles in my company. My query is that in employment details i should mention only production or plant engineer(As mentioned on EA outcome letter) or should i provide details of all the roles handled by me?

Request your guidance please.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

ash-forum said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have recently received my outcome from EA as Production/Plant Engineer.
> 
> ...


Provide roles of all employment. But mark them as relevant and non-relevant as per assessment. 

This might help: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...89-190-mltssl-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## maniaccet2002 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Friends
I just want to have some clarity on how to update the current employment details in EOI.

I received my ACS assessment last month. But Since the reference letter that i submitted for my current employment was signed by my manager in the month of Nov, ACS has assessed my skills only till Nov 2018.
I'm continuing in the same job till date and i will be able to submit payslips to prove that.

While updating my current experience in EOI, can i leave the "To date" as blank. Is this the right procedure?

Though i won't be gaining any points by claiming my experience post Nov 2018, i wanted to understand the right procedure to update the EOI.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

maniaccet2002 said:


> Hi Friends
> I just want to have some clarity on how to update the current employment details in EOI.
> 
> I received my ACS assessment last month. But Since the reference letter that i submitted for my current employment was signed by my manager in the month of Nov, ACS has assessed my skills only till Nov 2018.
> ...


The consensus on this forum is that if you are in the identical job / role as that last assessed positively by ACS, yes you can do that - assuming you continue to have the skilled employment evidence, as you do.

If it isn't going to affect your points, I wouldn't bother with the hassle of marking anything beyond what the ACS outcome letter as 'relevant'.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

maniaccet2002 said:


> Hi Friends
> I just want to have some clarity on how to update the current employment details in EOI.
> 
> I received my ACS assessment last month. But Since the reference letter that i submitted for my current employment was signed by my manager in the month of Nov, ACS has assessed my skills only till Nov 2018.
> ...


Leave the "To date" as blank if you're continuing in the same company.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maniaccet2002 said:


> Hi Friends
> I just want to have some clarity on how to update the current employment details in EOI.
> 
> I received my ACS assessment last month. But Since the reference letter that i submitted for my current employment was signed by my manager in the month of Nov, ACS has assessed my skills only till Nov 2018.
> ...


If you are not gaining additional points, don’t claim points for experience beyond the NOV 18 date
Start a new entry after that and in that leave the TO DATE blank but mark it as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## kamalmittal1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi..I am looking for clarification for filing my Work experience in EOI. I am applying under ICT Business Analyst (261111) and went through assessment from ACS . I have total of 11 years work experience but they have deducted 6 Years in my experience and counted from 8th June 2014 whereas my actual work experience starts from 9th June 2008. 

For my Years of experience in aNominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 Years should I show from my actual experience i.e. 9th June 2008 or 8th June 2014 . 

Eagerly looking for your revert. 




NB said:


> If you are not gaining additional points, don’t claim points for experience beyond the NOV 18 date
> Start a new entry after that and in that leave the TO DATE blank but mark it as non relevant
> 
> Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kamalmittal1 said:


> Hi..I am looking for clarification for filing my Work experience in EOI. I am applying under ICT Business Analyst (261111) and went through assessment from ACS . I have total of 11 years work experience but they have deducted 6 Years in my experience and counted from 8th June 2014 whereas my actual work experience starts from 9th June 2008.
> 
> For my Years of experience in aNominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 Years should I show from my actual experience i.e. 9th June 2008 or 8th June 2014 .
> 
> Eagerly looking for your revert.


You have to show all the experience, i.e from 9th June 2008, however you should not mark it as relevent (or something similar as I cant remember what the flag is)

But do mark all the employment from 8th June 2014 as relevent, so that EOI calculates the points accordingly


----------

